# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  What happens when you stop juicing?

## BignBig

Arnold Transformation

----------


## terraj

Sorry man, that pic is fake

----------


## Big

Fake pic, reposted again and again. There are pics online of Arnold at a fundraiser last year in a tight green tshirt and he still looks damn good for his age.

----------


## vishus

agreed. why is it such a big deal anyways if he looks good or not? u can still take roids n look like sh1t, he had his day when he needed to look good.

----------


## Times Roman

you can look good with or with out aas.
you can look bad with or with out aas.

the bigger question is.... what happens when a sumo retires? I think he needs the BIG pct?!

----------


## awms

That picture is real but it is from after he had surgery and the man is what 65? give him a break! half of you wont looks that good at 65.

----------


## tballz

I believe that picture was proved to be a fake.

----------


## The.Student

> the bigger question is.... what happens when a sumo retires? I think he needs the BIG pct?!


 :Haha:  Almost pissed myself!

----------


## ProEvoDanny

what asshole would make a picture like that, not that it matters if he did look like that

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

lol. arnie has accomplished so much already even if it was real the mans a legend lol. Anyone seen lou recently the boys bufffffff ahha

----------


## tonythetiger1988

oh whatever lol. either way your going to get old saggy man tits, when you get them is the question

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

ur full of balogne

----------


## glover

That was after his heart surgery. What do you think will happen when your old and can't workout. This will happen to us all if we live that old. Oh and he got back in shape easily after getting back in the gym.

----------


## swizz

haha..

----------


## bodybuilder

Fake pic but even if it was real who cares. The man had the perfect body in his prime its not going to stay like that forever. We are all going age at one point or the other.

----------


## meathead320

That picture has been floating around since BEFORE Terminator3 was filmed. Check that out to see his condition then.

----------


## tembe

even if it was real...hes the goddamn governor of california... dont think he has the time to focus as much on his diet and training...

----------


## tembe

> oh whatever lol. either way your going to get old saggy man tits, when you get them is the question


thats not tru at all....

----------


## MrO_55

oh god....

i hate it when people post that pic

----------


## Tigershark

Knew eventually these would make it on the boards again.

----------


## Far from massive

Gotta love it, photoshopped pictures of a guy who spent the years before the shot immersed in politics 7/24 then had major heart surgery.... and you think that pic represents the before and after effects of steroids ?

I am sure you could find plenty of simalar pics of athletes from every sport, so I guess being an athlete is something to avoid at all cost because of the way it will make you look at 55-60 LOL

----------


## Cheetah

Fake, he is still in pretty good shape for his age and im sure not much time or focus at this point on his training

----------


## weknowbobbito

like everyone else here says. FAKE

----------


## gladmax

Arnold is still in good shape.

----------


## ls1 fd3s

I had a feeling it was going to be that EXACT picture comparison when i clicked the thread link. I was right.

----------


## brokendown

About the time Arnold became the Gov ,there was a TV interview where he said that he loved Strudel, if I remember correctly he had the look of a child that just got a new toy.

The pic is fake, but if the guy wants to eat some pies, he deserves them..

----------


## SlimJoe

He just let him self go mate also the fact he probes stopped training and age

----------


## scrunnyronnie

I'm more impressed with him wearing a speedo in that shape. Thats hella confidence right there.

----------


## bigdaddyets

That picture is fake. Has to be

----------


## Blacksrt42004

> Fake pic but even if it was real who cares. The man had the perfect body in his prime its not going to stay like that forever. We are all going age at one point or the other.


Exactly. Does anyone really expect him to be in the gym now at the same rate he was back in his prime? How about when he is 85?

----------


## 1981

It was after surgery.

----------


## rhoads90

turns to fat

----------


## hyphy_beast

> turns to fat


Haha

----------


## samuelsteven

He hasnt been bodybuilding in tens of years, you can tell he was getting smaller in most of his films. He didnt have the time like he had when he was in his early 20s to be at the gym all day everyday, the man was in Hollywood focussing on his after BB career, the one that would make him who he is today. It doesnt matter what he looks like now, he got his point across, about what 8 or 9 times? Nobody was better in his day...

----------


## hellokitty08

a picture is worth a thousand words. HAHAH

----------


## Armykid93

Hey guys just let this thread die. Its pretty old.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> turns to fat


You just failed Biology 101.

F.

----------

